# Gcc Scomparse o Disinstallate HELP!!!REINSTALLAZIONE TOTALE

## Scorpionibm

Ragazzi ho un problema al quanto strano...

Oggi le mie gcc sono scomparse ... il mio computer nn è che nn le riconosce più ma dice che nn ci sono.

In effetti andando a controllare nelle cartelle sembrano essere scomparse...

Questo ha fatto si che l'interfaccia grafica (almeno credo) nn parte +.

Se provo a dare un EMERGE GCC mi da un errore di compilazione...

Ho provato a vedere se sul cd ci sono pacchetti precompilati delle gcc...ma senza esito positivo. 

Quando provo a lanciare un emerge gcc mi da errore di RUN CONFIGURE.

Se provo invece a lanciare qualsiasi altro emerge come per esempio EMERGE LIBTOOL mi da errore di ECONF.

Qualcuno avrebbe qualche idea da darmi? ce un metodo per reistallare le gcc?

o devo rifare tutto da capo???

Grazie MilleLast edited by Scorpionibm on Wed Mar 16, 2005 2:04 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a vedere qua http://dev.gentoo.org/~avenj/bins/

----------

## Scorpionibm

Quindi ora basta che installo il pacchetto precompilato?

Come faccio a dire al Portage di usare il pacchetto sul cd???

ho provato a fare la procedura come da manuale ma nn va

Potreste aiutarmi?

Grazie

----------

## gutter

Hai usato lo switch -k?

----------

## Scorpionibm

Si ho provato anche a fare -k ma niente.

Mi dice che nn ce un ebuild specifico (o qualcosa del genere).

Quando do il comando GCC mi dice che non esiste o che il profilo è incorretto...xò ho gia controllato il profilo ma niente.

Ho provato a mettere su cd sempre quel file gcc-3.3.3.tbz2 e a fare l'emerge con i paramentri -k -K impostando bene il nome del file ma nn mi va nn riesce a trovarlo.

Ho anche provato a copiarlo su disco ma niente

Mi da sempre errore di ebuild 

x favore aiutatemi

Grazie

----------

## gutter

Mi puoi postare l'errore che ti da quando provi ad emergere una qualsiasi pacchetto?

Hai provato ad usare gcc-config?

----------

## Scorpionibm

Allora quando prova a fare ad esempio emerge gcc mi dice dopo avere decompresso 

il file e dopo aver applicato numerose pach con esito positivo

mi dice

*** This configuration is not supported in the following subdirectories: 

target-libffi target-boehm-gc target-zlib target-libjava zlib fastjar 

target-libobjc 

	(any other directories should still work fine.)

gcc-config error:Could not run/locate "gcc"

***The command 'gcc -o conftest   conftest.c' failed.

***You must set the environment variable CC to a working compiler.

!!!Error: sys-devel/gcc-3.4.3.20050110 failed.

!!!Function gcc_do_configure, Line 1093, Exitcode 1

!!!failed to run configure

!!!If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

Poi ad esempio se lancio il comando emerge libtool mi dice

!!!ERROR: sys-devel/libtool-1.5.14 failed 

!!!Function econf, Line 485 Exitcode 0

!!!econf failed

!!!If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

quando invece provo a dare l'emerge del pacchetto binario con il comando 

emerge -k =gcc-3.3.3 mi dice 

Calculating dependencie

emerge : there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=gcc-3.3.3" 

questo nonostante abbia montato il cdrom ed esportato la PKGDIR

----------

## gutter

Prova a scaricare gcc dal sito indicato da fedeliallalinea e scompattarlo nella /.

----------

## Scorpionibm

Ho provato a fare anche quello che mi ha detto ma niente mi da sempre errore...

----------

## gutter

 *Scorpionibm wrote:*   

> Ho provato a fare anche quello che mi ha detto ma niente mi da sempre errore...

 

Se lanci gcc-config che ti dice?

----------

## Scorpionibm

Quando lancia gcc-config

mi da tutte le opzioni e un esempio di configurazione

come i686-gnu ecc con la versione delle gcc

Nient altro (come se fosse tutto normale)

e se provo a lanciare il gcc mi dice che nn esiste...

???????????

nn so veramente nn so come fare

----------

## toro

 *Scorpionibm wrote:*   

> quando invece provo a dare l'emerge del pacchetto binario con il comando 
> 
> emerge -k =gcc-3.3.3 mi dice 
> 
> Calculating dependencie
> ...

 

una buona ragione per cui succede questo potrebbe essere che in effetti un ebuild per gcc 3.3.3 NON esiste.  :Smile: 

prova a scaricare http://dev.gentoo.org/~avenj/bins/i686/gcc-3.3.4-r1.tbz2 infilalo nella PKGDIR e poi installalo con 

```
emerge -k "=gcc-3.3.4-r1"
```

dovrebbe funzionare

----------

## Scorpionibm

Ho appena fatto come consigliatomi...

Il pc ha iniziato a lavorare sembra che stia andando bene...

Ma questo secondo voi risolverà (ammesso che vada a buon fine ) anche il problema dell'interfaccia grafica che nn parte????

Grazie Ancora

----------

## Scorpionibm

Purtroppo dopo un po mi ha dato questo errore

*Configure GCC  

*** This configuration is not supported in the following subdirectories: target-libffi target-boehm-gc target-zlib target-libjava zlib fastjar target-libobjc 

	(any other directories should still work fine.)

Created "Makefile" in /var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.4-r1/work/build using "mt-Frag" /usr/bin/gcc-config: line 499: /etc/env.d/gcc/i386-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.3: No such file in directory 

	* /usr/bin/gcc-config: Profile does not exist or invalid setting for /etc/env.d/gcc/i386-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.3 

/etc/env.d/gcc/i386-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.3 doesnt exist

gcc-config error: Could not run/locate "gcc"

***The command 'cc -o conftest -mcpu=i686   conftest.c' failed 

*** You must set the environment variable CC to working compiler 

!!!ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-3.3.4-r1 failed.

!!!Function src_compile, Line 517, Exitcode 1

!!!(no error message)

!!!If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

NON SO CHE FARE   :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## gutter

Che architettura hai? Vediamo se qualcuno può passarti un binario di gcc.

Io te ne posso passare uno per athlon-xp o uno per pentium4.

Fammi sapere.

P.S.: La mia versione è 3.3.5-r1

----------

## Scorpionibm

Io ho un pentium 3

----------

## gutter

 *Scorpionibm wrote:*   

> Io ho un pentium 3

 

Io non ti posso aiutare  :Sad: 

----------

## Scorpionibm

Nessun altro mi puo AIUTARE?

----------

## Scorpionibm

Ho provato a fare una ricerca in rete per quando riguarda i file binari ma niente nn riesco a trovarne nessuno...

qualcuno sa dove possono essere reperibili.

Grazie

----------

## gutter

 *Scorpionibm wrote:*   

> Ho provato a fare una ricerca in rete per quando riguarda i file binari ma niente nn riesco a trovarne nessuno...
> 
> 

 

Non credo che li trovi in rete. Qualcuno con una gentoo installata e compilata per una arch simile alla tua o generica potrebbe passarti il binario.

----------

## Scorpionibm

quindi se nn trovo una persona qui che mi da questo file binario 

devo reinstallare il sistema????

unica soluzione???? :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 

ditemi di no vi prego

----------

## TwoMinds

...sei hai panzienza qualche giorno ti uppo il pacchetto... dimmi quale ti serve e se mi dai un accesso da qualche parte...

```

PIII450 twominds # quickpkg gcc

 * Building package for gcc-2.95.3-r8 ...                                 [ ok ]

 * Building package for gcc-3.3.5-r1 ...                                  [ ok ]

 * Building package for gcc-3.4.3.20050110 ...                            [ ok ]

 * Packages now in /usr/portage/packages:

 * gcc-2.95.3-r8: 4,6M

 * gcc-3.3.5-r1: 7,0M

 * gcc-3.4.3.20050110: 14M

```

----------

## Scorpionibm

Facendo ancora tentativi sono riuscito a far riconoscere le gcc al pc

Nel senso pratico della cosa ora quando da shell scrivo GCC mi da NO INPUT FILES

ho provato a dare l'emerge delle gcc da rete ma niente mi da sempre il solito errore...

però se provo a dare l'emerge di emerge -k "=gcc-3.3.4-r1"

mi da errore di segmetation fault

qualcuno saprebbe ovviare a questo problema???

Grazie ancora.

P.s.= x TwoMinds x me va bene...ma nn saprei dove darti accesso...

----------

## randomaze

 *Scorpionibm wrote:*   

> Facendo ancora tentativi sono riuscito a far riconoscere le gcc al pc
> 
> Nel senso pratico della cosa ora quando da shell scrivo GCC mi da NO INPUT FILES

 

Questo significa che adesso gcc é presente nel sistema.

allora prova a fare un normale emerge (senza la k) e guarda come va...

----------

## xchris

io compilo tutto per i686

fai un elenco di pacchetti che ti servono con le useflag specificate e ti compilo quello che ti serve.

nota: sono tutto x86 non tilde.

ciao

EDIT:magari mandami un PM quando posti...

----------

## Scorpionibm

Quando provo a dare un normale emerge (senza -k) mi da errore SEGMENTATION FAULT.

come si puo ovviare a questo problema????

premetto che per prova avevo anche provato a fare un bootstrap ma all'aggiornamento del portage mi si blocca sempre con l'errore SEGMENTATION FAULT

Grazie per il vostro aiuto attendo risposte

P.S= x xchris credo che mi servano soltanto delle gcc precompilate...poi credo che quando avrò un compilatore senza problemi gli altri che mi restano posso risolverli da solo

----------

## xchris

http://www.xchris.net/index.php?page=download

trovi gcc-3.3.5-r1

ciao

----------

## Scorpionibm

Quale procedura uso per installare il pacchetto?

----------

## xchris

se emerge funziona fai:

lo copi in /usr/portage/packages/All (se non esiste la dir creala)

poi esattamente:

```

cd /usr/portage/packages

mkdir sys-devel

cd sys-devel

ln -s ../All/gcc-3.3.5-r1.tbz2 gcc-3.3.5-r1.tbz2

emerge -k gcc

```

se emerge non funziona...

sposta il file in /

```

cd /

bzip2 -d gcc-3.3.5-r1.tbz2 (ti dara degli errori-.... e' normale)

tar xvf gcc-3.3.5-r1.tar

```

in bocca al lupo

ciao

----------

## Scorpionibm

Purtroppo la prova ha avuto esito negativo...

Inzialmente l'emerge nn ha funzionato...

poi ho decompresso il file e specificato nel profilo quelle versione delle gcc doveva usare al comando GCC-CONFIG -L mi dice che è tutto ok e anche quando faccio il comando GCC nn mi da nessun errore...(chiaramente con la versione datami da xchris).

Ma quando provo a compilare qualcosa mi dice che il compilatore C nn riesce a creare l'eseguibile e mi si blocca l'emerge...

Ho ancora speranze o mi devo mettere l'anima in pace????

Grazie ancora

----------

## xchris

hai speranze!

questo e' GNU/Linux!!!

NON ESISTE IL SISTEMA REINSTALLO!!!

sempre sul mio situzzo scarica checkintegrity e lancialo...

vediamo che dice

ciao

----------

## Scorpionibm

Allora...ecco gli errori che mi da

Import unable to open X server

checkintegrity: line 21: from command not found

checkintegrity: line 26: pkgdir command not found 

checkintegrity: line 33: syntax error near unexpected token '('

checkintegrity: line 33: 'def SIG_handler(sigmun,frame):'

questi sono gli errori che mi da....(premetto che i disci sono perfettamente funzionanti)

Grazie ancora

----------

## xchris

?????????????

siamo sicuri che Ram e resto siano ok?

checkintegrity proprio non lo usa X..

ma cosa hai combinato per fare sto casino?  :Laughing: 

----------

## Scorpionibm

Sono sicurissimo che sia il pc a livello hardware e ok...

Per combinare sto casino????? nn ho fatto semplicemente nulla....ha fatto tutto da solo credimi...ho riavviato il pc e magicamente è successa l'APOCALISSE.....

a e cmq ricorda che a me l'interfaccia grafica nn funziona più infatti sto da shell (il kdm prova ad avviarsi ma senza dare errori si stacca e ritorna l'interfaccia testo).

credete che è meglio che reinizio a reinstallare il sistema???

 :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 

Grazie

----------

## randomaze

 *Scorpionibm wrote:*   

> ha fatto tutto da solo credimi...ho riavviato il pc e magicamente è successa l'APOCALISSE.....

 

Come hai riavviato il PC? Che filesystem stai usando? 

E, in ogni caso, un pò di controlli sull'integrità del HD/fs non fanno mai male.....

----------

## Scorpionibm

Ho riavviato il pc con la normale procedura...quella di logout e di restart senza ricevere alcun errore.

I dischi sono integri xchè gli ho appena messi su un altra macchina e gli ho salvato i dati senza alcun problema o errore...

File sistem EXTS2

----------

## Scorpionibm

HO DECISO REINSTALLO TUTTO

grazie x il supporto datomi:cry:

----------

